# Rochester, NY Aquarium Society



## melgrj7 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rochester NY used to have an awesome aquarium society. Some of us are trying to get it going again! If you are interested, our current online home is http://www.aquariphiles.com/aquariumroc. You have to join aquariphiles.com, but its free. Once there is some interest we will probably look into getting our own website for the aquarium society, but for now we can use aquariphiles.com for free, so it works.

So, if you are in or near Rochester NY and are interested in an aquarium society join up and let us know so we can get it moving!


----------

